# Horses Grazing Lawn



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi guys. I recently moved to a horse property. In the backyard there is a fenced off area where there is all this pretty green grass. It hasn't been mowed for at least a month, and I'm going to ask the landlord if he has put any chemicals on it in the past. I know the lawnmower is a gas one.

Would it be OK for my horses to graze this grass? I am not talking about clippings, but actual still alive grass that was mowed a month ago or so. It hasn't been touched in a month, I haven't done anything with it since I moved in. I know horses are not supposed to eat grass clippings or freshly mown grass, but I can't seem to find if horses can eat grass that was ever mown.

My horses have also not seen a pasture in YEARS, due to living in a desert, so I was only going to let them out there for 20 minutes at a time or so to prevent colic. I want the best for my girls and don't want to hurt them. They don't have to have the grass, but I know they would love it. Advice Please!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Do you know what kind of grass it is? I am not familiar with what is usually grown in your area but where I am some the horses like and some the horses don't. The ones they seem to avoid are certain types of ryes and fescues. Other than that, and in the confirmed absence of chemicals, then I feel a short duration of grazing should be fine.

Re grass that has been mown: There is nothing wrong with horses eating that on a limited basis. With the lawn grasses I am familiar with, grass that is actively growing, especially at the start of the season, poses the most risk as it can be overly rich as in high in sugar content, etc. The combination of mowing and watering tend to keep lawn grass actively growing long after pasture grass has gone into its slow cycle.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

It looks like a type of bermuda. Typical lawn grass-Landlord said alfalfa bermuda mix from home depot. I see some cattails and other weeds that I am going to have to remove, but other than picking up the dog poop I think it will be ok. Landlord said there was never any chemicals put on it, only water.

I don't think my horses will go too crazy on it. They are fed A LOT, not overweight but at a good working weight, fatter than most horses out here. Horses kept in the desert tend to be a little thin.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

So I let the girls out for about 20 minutes. They loved it but were really tearing at the grass so I didn't let them stay out longer than the 20. When I went in to go catch them, my ornery mare started herding the other mare away from me and they tried to run away in what is basically a pen the size of a mare and foal stall :lol: so I practiced a little cutting and separated the non-dominant mare from my mare. I caught the gentle one first and put her away. As soon as she was gone my little spitfire started pretending she has arab blood (she may have several breeds, but arab is not one of them) and trotting around, flipping her head. She looked absolutely beautiful :lol: thankfully she cut all that crap when I got in there and stood patiently for me as I put her halter on. She knows I won't let her get away with it.

Anyway, I think just a few minutes of grazing once a day will get my lawn "cut" and keep the girls happy. I can probably cut back a little on hay now... Belle's getting fat.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Your biggest concern would be whether or not the grass is endophyte-enhanced grass. I would NOT let my horse eat that. Many lawn grasses do have endophyte enhancements as it makes it hardier.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I let my horses eat in my back yard as I had planted annual rye and they really loved it.

That said, they tore the crap out of my yard.....the lawn was soft and they left huge hoof prints...been a couple of years now and I still don't have them worked out.....

Collateral damage....just sayin..


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sahara said:


> Your biggest concern would be whether or not the grass is endophyte-enhanced grass. I would NOT let my horse eat that. Many lawn grasses do have endophyte enhancements as it makes it hardier.


Considering all the weeds that managed to grow in the lawn, the tons of bugs, and the dead spots in the grass... I don't think it's endophyte-enhanced. Was reading about it and that seems to be common in fescue and rye grasses. This is a bermuda type of grass.

That said, I don't let them graze on it everyday. Just a few minutes every couple days. They spent a half hour out there several days ago and I think that if it was poisonous to them they would have gotten sick, right?


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

There shouldn't be any harm in it but I would spend about a week and a half hand grazing them for longer and longer periods of time to prevent founder or colic. Here in the midwest our grass is getting very lush and after a winter with none at all we are all very careful not to let them have too much too soon.

We can't really turn them out just for "20 minutes" or so (at least in the Spring), once out there they would never let us catch them like they will in the summer! We just use the hand grazing time for brushing and shedding out.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Chasin Ponies said:


> There shouldn't be any harm in it but I would spend about a week and a half hand grazing them for longer and longer periods of time to prevent founder or colic. Here in the midwest our grass is getting very lush and after a winter with none at all we are all very careful not to let them have too much too soon.
> 
> We can't really turn them out just for "20 minutes" or so (at least in the Spring), once out there they would never let us catch them like they will in the summer! We just use the hand grazing time for brushing and shedding out.


Haha, I'm lucky! It's a small yard, about the size of 2 or 3 stalls. It's not big enough for them to graze 24/7, just a nice treat for them. I don't see how hand grazing would slow down consumption. I think that's more because you guys would have problems catching yours?

They spent about 40 minutes out today, and then were given their regular bermuda hay right after. There were no ill effects from the first grazing, so I don't think it's something I need to be too worried about.


----------



## They Call Me Pete (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm hoping to plant one of our paddocks with timothy/orchard (or similar)this weekend.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

horseluvr2524 said:


> Haha, I'm lucky! It's a small yard, about the size of 2 or 3 stalls. It's not big enough for them to graze 24/7, just a nice treat for them. I don't see how hand grazing would slow down consumption. I think that's more because you guys would have problems catching yours?


Definately a difference in climate! 
Here in the central midwest our horses go through brutal long winters with nothing but dry hay to eat. Then spring comes and within a week the grass is long and lush. We don't want to have our horses colic or founder with the sudden change of diet so we hand graze a little bit longer everyday before letting them out to pasture.

When they do get out the first couple of times they are so crazy for fresh grass that they run from us!


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Sahara said:


> Your biggest concern would be whether or not the grass is endophyte-enhanced grass. I would NOT let my horse eat that. Many lawn grasses do have endophyte enhancements as it makes it hardier.


Endophytes are only a problem if the horse is pregnant.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

All the grass around here is planted with dryland pasture mix, the lawn the pastures. We did that because it stays green all year even when it's really hot and dry, doesn't look nice like lawn seed but it stays green with minimal care. At the end of last summer my lawn mower died and I haven't replaced it. So I let the horses out in the yard and just weed whack the high spots that they didn't eat. If you have any kind of flowers or vegetables growing in your yard beware they'll eat it. I had a low hanging flower basket by the carport, the tallest horse ate everything out of it, he loves petunias apparently. My dog keeps him in check from most of the other stuff though.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@waresbear can you tell me what's in that dryland pasture mix? I'm going to be moving up to that area in a few years and I would love to know what grass stays green even when it's hot and dry.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I doubt there is any difference in the pasture grass or lawn grass here, except for maybe at the fancy houses! 

Most grass here is whatever grows :smile:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Where I am (Saskatchewan), pasture and hay mix consists of brome, alfalfa, timothy grasses for the most part. There can be some variants where rye grass is part of the mix, alfalfa is not in the mix, etc., depending on the intended use.

My lawn is brome, Kentucky blue grass, rye grass, some clover, the occasional alfalfa plant that has volunteered, assorted weeds (eg dandelions) and numerous unnamed native grasses that have crept in over the years. It is hardy and it takes quite an extended dry period to brown it off but bounces back with a little rain.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice pastures are mown regularly to help maintain them. That would not be my concern, just chemicals and what the grass is (special enhanced lawn mix? or "just grass?".

Personally I'd probably do 10 minutes, just to be safe. I start my Cushings horse at 10 and work him up SLOW. The others do 15/30/45/1/1.5/2... I'm sure the 20 minutes was fine but would err on the side of caution.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

ACinATX said:


> @waresbear can you tell me what's in that dryland pasture mix? I'm going to be moving up to that area in a few years and I would love to know what grass stays green even when it's hot and dry.


I do not know. It's called Southern interior Dryland pasture mix, formulated for the southern interior of British Columbia. Maybe try Googling that?


----------

